# RTNETLINK answers: no such file? [SOLVED]

## audiodef

Anyone ever come across RTNETLINK answers: no such file or directory? There's also a bond0 that comes up with a call to ip addr or ifconfig, which I don't recall seeing. 

The last time I used this machine, everything was working. There have been no updates since the last time I used it, and in fact it has been turned off. So this is a bit frustrating. 

All I'm trying to do is get basic networking working again.

Currently recompiling the kernel/modules, and if that doesn't help, I will likely use this machine as another test install for Gentoo Studio - IF networking works off sysresccd. (Because if not, a recent storm may have fudged this machine up.)

----------

## Tony0945

YES! Just this morning. My Bios is set for CD first and HD second. I have my sysrescuecd in the drive and it booted. I selected boot from first disk and I got that message. The internet did work.

Once I removed the CD, it re-booted normally with no error message.

Googling about, apparently the message is triggered by selecting a different ip address without relinquishing the first. At least that's what I got out of the noise.

----------

## krinn

Yep, the RTNETLINK answer is because the interface has been configure previously, but is not there actually (so you are trying to start some eth0 where there is no eht0)

Could be the module is no more loaded or that the name of interface has change.

You could have a look at my network for dummies if you need a refresh on network configuration.

----------

## Tony0945

Makes sense. In my case, sysrescuecd probably set one of those "persistant names" while my hard disk sets eth0 on the same hardware.

Thanks for the link, krinn.

----------

## audiodef

It turned out that my wireless bridge's ethernet ports are all dead. I'll be looking for a new one. That'll teach me to test my physical connections earlier. At least this thread helped others.   :Smile: 

EDIT:

AND one desktop's built-in NIC also died. Maybe all victims of a recent storm. There was a really close strike to my house that rattled the timbers. A new PCI-e card fixed that.

----------

